# Decoquinate (DQ) Medicated for pregnant does



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I am about to make a run to tractor supply on the 25th when all the Christmas craziness is over. That will be exactly 31-37 days before my first doe is due and I need to restock on grain. So far i am planning to get

*Purina wind & rain storm all season 7.5 minerals*. I have specifically made minerals for goats and my area, but they only make it during spring and summer and I'm about to run out so I'm switching

Producers pride 12% sweet feed (the only type of sweet grain my tsc carries and i don't want to drive 3 hours to pick some up)

DuMOR alfalfa pellets

BOSS

DuMOR goat feed

And Calf Manna

But my store recently started to bring in decoquinate (DQ), Medicated, for sheep and goats. I read a bit about it and think it is used to preventing coccidia

It is safe for pregnant does? Is it something i should have or does it make superparasites? What else do you think i need or dont need? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not give adults medicated feed. It is more for kids. Medicated feed needs to be fed at suggested feeding or you are underdosing. That leads to resistance.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

That's what I was thinking. Whenever I see stuff like that I tend to think it leads to parasite resistance (super parasites as my vet calls it) I'll just skip it.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Will your TSC do the order online/pickup in store for a different feed? That is what I have to do for replamin plus.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I tried that once, it was available but shipping cost was crazy. $30 shipping on one bag of sweet feed. I really didn't feel like paying $40 for just one bag. Half the other types of feed just say this on the page






Maybe I can try ordering it in person and see if it's different though.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Personally I would just get what you have on your list and just get extra to make up for the other grain you were planning on buying. I like the sweet feed because it’s only 12% protein, protein is what causes kids to become to big in some cases. If that’s too low the calf manna will bump it up. 
If your totally set on adding something else look at stocker grower. It’s a cattle feed but doesn’t have anything in it that a goat can not have. I used to feed it. Saltey feeds the regular and I’m 99% sure mariarose feeds the textured.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm ashamed to say at the moment, I'm feeding no grain or concentrates at all. I'm gone so much that I'm barely even seeing my goats, except to pull hay down for them. They have a protein tub, 3 different kinds of minerals, a selenium salt block, a cobalt salt block, acres of forage, and hay. I also shove Replamin in them whenever I do any work on anyone. Very spotty at the moment.

I was mixing sprouted whole grains and alfalfa pellets and seeing GREAT results. Then I moved to the Purina Stocker Growers (both of them, according to what the store had in) and they were fine (both of them) I also mixed them with Alfalfa Pellets.

Now, my girls and boys are basically on their own (hanging head in shame).


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

SandyNubians said:


> I have specifically made minerals for goats and my area, but they only make it during spring and summer and I'm about to run out so I'm switching


Ranch Way makes a mineral that they say is good for the Rocky Mountain area, 
http://www.ranch-way.com/products/goat-feed/ranch-way-ranch-o-min-11-goat-mineral
I can't get it, so I've never been able to try it. I love the ingredients.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Jessica84 said:


> If your totally set on adding something else look at stocker grower.


I don't want to add too many different things right now so I'll just go with what I have and an extra bag of each. I may still get the stock grower to give to the boer does though, it seems like it may work pretty good for them!



mariarose said:


> Ranch Way makes a mineral that they say is good for the Rocky Mountain area


 I'll have to try that. I can't find where to order it but once I can get on a computer I'm definitely going to look at it. It doesn't have as high of copper as some others I have seen which is great! We don't live in a copper deficient area, so it's perfect.

I normally don't give my goats grain :hide: I only give it when they are pregnant, lactating, or underweight. Other than that they get free choice minerals, free choice hay, and forage. I have ordered replamin as a lot of people seem to like it, so that will be added soon as well.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> Ranch Way makes a mineral that they say is good for the Rocky Mountain area,
> http://www.ranch-way.com/products/goat-feed/ranch-way-ranch-o-min-11-goat-mineral
> I can't get it, so I've never been able to try it. I love the ingredients.


Life happens. No shame!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> I'm ashamed to say at the moment, I'm feeding no grain or concentrates at all. I'm gone so much that I'm barely even seeing my goats, except to pull hay down for them. They have a protein tub, 3 different kinds of minerals, a selenium salt block, a cobalt salt block, acres of forage, and hay. I also shove Replamin in them whenever I do any work on anyone. Very spotty at the moment.
> 
> I was mixing sprouted whole grains and alfalfa pellets and seeing GREAT results. Then I moved to the Purina Stocker Growers (both of them, according to what the store had in) and they were fine (both of them) I also mixed them with Alfalfa Pellets.
> 
> Now, my girls and boys are basically on their own (hanging head in shame).


I don't feed grain to my does, and haven't for about 4 years now and nothing big is going on in my life. I actually all around like it better. Nice small kids, big healthy does because they are not standing around for hours waiting on grain and have only had 1 doe that had border line high ketone levels and that was because I couldn't keep her out of the creep feeder so she was disgusting fat. 
But I agree with not adding a new grain. I try not to mess with very much when they are heavy Bred. The most I do is if they are finishing their hay faster then normal I'll bump them up. If I want to try something new it's after they kid


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have to admit, they are staying pretty danged healthy overall. I'm not milking anyone anymore, everyone is pregnant.


----------

